# Are we all happy?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ia anyone brave enough to say that they are just a little disappointed in their choice of kit? I mean, not every machine can be as good as the next one, but, with there being such a wide choice of ownership on the forum these days. Are all the Sage/Vesuivius boys and girls happy? All the Eureka Zenith owners.

I think for myself I have experienced dissatisfaction, with two things. Firstly the Bezzera Strega. Having come to this from an L1 perhaps I am being unfair but it just did nothing for me. The second was the Behmor Brazen...am quite prepared to be shot down in flames but again, probably my own shortcomings but I could not dee the point of it.

Anyone else like to share?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Never mastered VST baskets really. Never found any improvement over the stock baskets, in fact they make my shots worse, no matter how much I persevere


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I bought an espro toroid jug.

I thought it all sounded good on paper, it all made complete sense with the special shape of the bottom of the jug.

I visualised me making silk milk like a pro and becoming a boss of latte art from the off, sadly it was not to be.

I persevered with it but had very mixed results and returned back to my Ilsa jug.

the Espro Toroid now lives in the back of the cupboard


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes Row said:


> Never mastered VST baskets really. Never found any improvement over the stock baskets, in fact they make my shots worse, no matter how much I persevere


Same here just can't get the hang of them.

Also had a brewtus and sold it as I was making similar shots on my classic with pid.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I gauge my happiness with something based on how much I'm looking for a replacement.

Not coffee related but I didn't realise that I'd had my Hilux for three years until I got the reminder that its MOT was due last month. Totally happy with this so I'm not looking around for its replacement.

With my coffee gear I am not looking at machines or grinders so, based on my happiness barometer, I must be happy with what Ive got.

My last changes were the mythos (purely on aesthetic grounds) and replacing my Acaia scales which I replaced with Hario as I wasn't using the Acaia to its full potential


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

IMS baskets - everyone raved about them over VST - gave them a go - went back to VST and happy I did.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a very difficult question David, because:


People don't always like to admit they made a mistake

If they are unhappy with their Kit, they don't want to say anything that might affect selling it

If they sell it they don't like to say anything for fear of upsetting the buyer and looking bad on the forum.

If they say anything, it's usually something like "I'm selling my whatevermachine, because It's good but I know I can make better with whatevermachiner"

The direct question (machines/grinders) will be avoided and instead discussions on baskets, jugs, tampers etc.. will ensue allowing easy discussion.

Sometimes people don't know enough to be unhappy, they have too few terms of reference.


In a sense it's unfortunate because some machines do have quirks, but it's also fair to say that most good HX machines have similar performance as do most good dual boilers etc..

I get very annoyed because my reviews for machines that don't meet the mark don't get published and I am effectively gagged by the fact I don't own the review, although I might sometimes drop hints if asked directly. Reviews that are published are usually mostly good, because those machines are the ones that they choose to stock. it does however make the reviews look weighted towards always being reasonably good, when actually I have seen some very poor machines, grinders and roasters! You guys just don't get to hear about it and sometimes it pains me to see people raving about some "new" roaster, machine or grinder they have seen. I am also wary of being seen as a naysayer, especially when everyone wants something to be good and are fully prepared to convince themselves of same.

Of course, it's also true that the vast majority will be quite happy with their choice of machine or grinder......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Odd, I have had a Toroid for years and I always get excellent results with it. I find if you send the tip down deep for the first 10 seconds, then bring it near to the surface it works a treat.



Jumbo Ratty said:


> I bought an espro toroid jug.
> 
> I thought it all sounded good on paper, it all made complete sense with the special shape of the bottom of the jug.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Odd, I have had a Toroid for years and I always get excellent results with it. I find if you send the tip down deep for the first 10 seconds, then bring it near to the surface it works a treat.


I was pretty certain it was down to my own shortcomings.

I'll give your technique a go


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I was pretty certain it was down to my own shortcomings.
> 
> I'll give your technique a go


and keep the tip central as opposed to moving nearer the side to help the vortex......it dos not work that way apparently!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Aeropress - Why?

Why all the fuss?

I have never had anything out of one that is anything to write home about... what it produces is OK but that's it.

Not crystal clear/not anything much

It doesn't have any "quality" about it - no ceramic, no metal etc just the plastic.

It doesn't have any "theatre" - not like a syphon for example.

I just don't like them....

Lots of places have them (i guess cos they are cheaper and "easier", take less room etc etc than alternatives).. and the best result is just Meh!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If I'm not happy with my coffee I ask myself, "What can I do differently, to get to a happy place?".

Tools don't think for themselves...we decide the scenario, employ the tool to do what we tell it, then it does what it does. If we have set up a scenario to result in a bad cup, then that's what we get.

If something simply can't produce a representative cup of coffee, is absurdly fiddly/messy, or is dangerous then that's a different matter, but probably pretty rare. Otherwise, most problems are 'finger trouble'.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm happy (when everything goes right!). Spent a long time with lesser kit though, and thus I appreciate the upgrade. I spent a LOT of time researching as well, so relatively sure I got what I want as well. Yes, something better might come along or be around already, but its price point will almost certainly overrule it.

Only niggle is my lack of ability with milk, but that most likely mainly comes down to my skill level (I rarely bothered with milk with a single boiler, despite liking it), although I already have some ideas as to how I can help my skills along with a couple of cheaty extras


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Rocket Fausto grinder. I'm not saying for one second it's not a great grinder, it's pretty much a 65E in fancy clothes which I'm sure everyone will agree is a good solid grinder... but... I do wish I'd thrown more money at the grinding side of my coffee, maybe on a Compak E10 or similar. I always feel the grinder isn't quite on the same level as the R60, and I'm doing it a bit of an injustice. I suppose the issue is more with my purchase choice than the product!


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> and keep the tip central as opposed to moving nearer the side to help the vortex......it dos not work that way apparently!


i can't get the knack of it with my Sage DB even keeping it central. I understand they're not happy unless you have a single tip wand?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> IMS baskets - everyone raved about them over VST - gave them a go - went back to VST and happy I did.


Agree re IMS ... Vst basket are unforgiving of prep , but worth getting to grips with . Part is accepting that you don't have to have espresso porn every shot.

Disaapointment> Mythos for me , in retrospect , never lived up to the high expectations I had of it . I was excited when i got it, but it in the end didn't meet my needs ...


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Been married for 3 months. Meh.

Im kidding of course. Love her to bits really. All my coffee gear I'm happy with. Have a few Brewers but tend to just go with either the clever or the Kalita, aeropress, chemex and French press very very rarely get any action


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I could not get on with IMS basket but find the VST perfect (for me)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Toroid pitcher - pin weld on handle gave way so can't pour properly with it.

Countless scales - all too slow.

Mazzer Mini e - no appreciable improvement on a mignon

My flat titanium 58.55 tamper - no matter what I do I get donut pours so I'm back to my old Reg Barber convex. Perhaps it is too close a fit for my VSTs (which I really rate but which are merciless).

All manner of tamp stands and mats.

Two hole tip for the Brewtus.

A 10 cup Bialetti Moka pot that I just can't get to sing so I'm back to the six cup.

An under grinder stainless knock box drawer that's built like a tank and I want to like it but it just doesn't work at home.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Very happy with the Vesuvius but still haven't mastered steaming consistently well which is driving me insane.

Love my K10 pb but starting to think about changing to on demand due to the increase in drinks I'm making (due to how good the Vesuvius is) and how much faff single dosing is, but not completely convinced yet. I think it's upgraditis striking again.

I need to change my torr 58.4 flat tamper, the handle is too long for my little hand


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I am genuine happy with the Pro 700. As for my grinder, the t64, I am happy with it given the space constraints. If I had more space, I would have gone for the Eureka 75e.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Obnic said:


> An under grinder stainless knock box drawer that's built like a tank and I want to like it but it just doesn't work at home.


I love mine! Best thing since sliced bread - loads better than the grotty little plastic bucket I used to have....


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The L1 does everything I hoped it would for me but life thing keep getting in the way of me plumbing it in which I feel will open new doors. The Mythos takes away a lot of faff but the adjustment sucks in my book. Get it right though and it just tastes right. Still have no love at all for dosers.

BUT

The one piece of kit that had the greatest effect on my espresso making??? The Londinium button tamper !!!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Happiness means different things to different people. A homeless person would be happy with a value brand instant coffee because it's warm etc

As "enthuiasists" we're all happy with our lot but are also chasing the pot at the end of the rainbow, in search of the perfect extraction, ratio or grind.

I'm no different, was quite happy with my Silvia then along comes the Heavenly for sale and I had tunnel vision. Collecting it tomorrow so like a big kid tonight! SWMBO really hopes it makes me happy, for a while anyway


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

mmmatron said:


> I need to change my torr 58.4 flat tamper, the handle is too long for my little hand


Have you tried it with your big hand?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

If you'd asked me yesterday I would say I'm disappointed with my Rocket because I don't make as good coffee as consistently as I do on the much cheaper La Pav.

Fortunately I've made two abysmal coffees on the La Pav today...

Very disappointed in the RR55 I had. Never achieved decent grind output.

But overall MWJB highlights the issue with most kit for me (Brazen/AP/Technivorm - even the excellent CCD) - user error, user impatience, user laziness - that's been the true source of my disappointments.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with the Rocket Evo but would like to swap for a lever or double boiler at some point. Also fairly happy with the 65e but would love a conical on demand. The Pharos shows me what is possible and I'd like the same but powered.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

The Cremina I'm over the moon with, I wouldn't swap it for any other machine right now.

The Moka grinder... not so much, there is way more I like about it than dislike, no clumping, no static, glass hopper, small, fast, but I wish it would grind a little bit finer than it does. Again, no idea what I would swap it for though.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

What is a VST basket? And what does it stand for?


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

It's a portafilter basket, and VST are Voice Systems Technology as it happens - they did other things before coffee!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave M said:


> What is a VST basket? And what does it stand for?


Also, the difference between a VST and a normal basket is that a VST is a "precision filter", as they are designed to take a certain dose by weight, plus/minus one gram. They come in different sizes (single 7g, 15g, 18g, 20g and 22g). The most popular is the 18g basket. The walls are straight, the holes are laser cut, smaller and of a uniform size, and the covered perforated area is bigger than a standard basket.

they are notoriously finicky, and are more difficult to master than a standard basket. They require a finer grind. The main advantage is that due to its characteristics it gives a uniform extraction and exposes every single flaw in your technique as everything (Grind, distribution, tamp) needs to be perfect in order for the extraction to succeed.

I've been using them for over 5 years now.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I am delighted with all my gear. Although not High End it all works faultlessly & produces consistently great shots. I use my SJ on a permanent coarse setting for brewed/pour through & couldn't be happier.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Doesn't it just show how one mans poison is another mans cure though. I love my Torr 58.55 tamper with a VST basket, such a snug fit, and I'm convinced it adds to my coffee; but @Obnic doesn't get on with his.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

As Dave mentioned - definitely not enough points of reference. However I'm happy to have met my original goal of being able to produce coffees that are consistently better than anything I would buy on the street (bar the best 'third wave' shops!). Only shortfalls are my skills/patience at the moment.

It's hard to be rational about kit you've spent a lot of money on - my grinder was by far the most expensive bit of kit and I'll readily acknowledge that retention is crazy high, but even with taint from stale grinds (after purging 10-12g), it still meets that original goal and coffee tastes good. If anything I'd consider downgrading the grinder for something more basic but lower retention as I've not the most sensitive palate, but again not enough points of reference to know if the difference and hassle would make it worthwhile.

The Little Gem is a proper ugly, agricultural, noisy clunker of a machine, but judging by the consistency compared to my old classic, it is absolutely rock solid temperature wise - I've given up bothering to flush it as it seems to make no difference, although admittedly it doesn't stay on unused for more than an hour or two between shots. For £200 plus a few hours TLC, it's really hard to criticize, but I at full price I'd not be mad impressed....


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> IMS baskets - everyone raved about them over VST - gave them a go - went back to VST and happy I did.


I always go back to the IMS basket, I find the VST give's a harsher taste to the coffee than the IMS.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I also prefer the IMS basket but only have one ridged Vst.

Really happy with everything else and the final bit of kit tops my setup off nicely, the Mahlgut tamper is a lovely weight that I'm getting consistent Tamp and pours.

Happy days


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

Ok, I'll ask, IMS?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha a full day of learning today Dave

http://www.imsfiltri.com/en/tecnologie/


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Enjoying my gear and I really look forward to making coffee with it, the whole process is therapeutic, especially the lever aspect. The great shots are the icing on the cake.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Love and have loved

- Londinium I

- Ponte Vecchio Lusso (an unpretentious and sensible kit that made solidly consistent shots, handling a few shots in a row as well.)

- Caravel. Just a magnificent machine.

- Temptags (a rare accessory piece that actually works)

- La Pav Europiccola (pre millenium). Once you got the hang of it, and the occasional burn mark made you know that you were alive. Less good for a crowd

- IMS. Particularly the 24.5H. Struggled with the VST

- UK roasters. Some increasingly superb offerings out there.

Regret:

- Ponte Vecchio Lusso. Atrocious build quality. Changing the seals was a bl**dy awful job. My nails are still recovering

- La Pav Millenium. Not an upgrade over the pre millennium, as I thought it would be. I was young and didn't know any better.

- Home roasting. People do this for a living and can do it infinitely better than me. IRoast a poor piece of kit. Behmor better, but still not great.

- K10. Completely inappropriate for the home environment. Retention is too high. And I am still forced to do a form of WDT. Biggest regret. This is going to be my next change

- Pharos manual grinder (unmodded). Too fussy and too hard to manage.

- Any portable espresso device. The one that required a compressed air canister ....cant remember the name.....was particularly regretful

- Trying to tame oxford water. Slowly getting there on this one


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Love my Mignon, but I've got nothing to compare it to so I could be missing out.

Syphon is ace, love the theatre, love the coffee. V60 I have good days and bad days. But that's me as opposed to my equipment. Don't really get on with my Classic so avoiding it at the moment.

My scales are absolutely rubbish. Will be buying some new ones.

So overall I'm happy. Just need some polish.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I already love my Trinity, even though it is not here yet! It is just so wonderfully made and right up my street from a design point of view. The Bosco, it is hard not to love and even though Bootsie gave his Mythos the thumbs down I still enjoy using mine every day.......the HG I have a love hate relationship with.....The Profitec 700 is a conundrum.......I want to like it, but I just don't!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am happy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I am happy


Where are the rest of the 7 dwarves then?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and if you are happy, I must be grumpy


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I already love my Trinity, even though it is not here yet! It is just so wonderfully made and right up my street from a design point of view. The Bosco, it is hard not to love and even though Bootsie gave his Mythos the thumbs down I still enjoy using mine every day.......the HG I have a love hate relationship with.....The Profitec 700 is a conundrum.......I want to like it, but I just don't!


Trinity???

Regarding the HG One, not fancy doing a review David?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Trinity???
> 
> Regarding the HG One, not fancy doing a review David?


Would be a very short review......here goes.....love it, hate it, over hyped by miles.....results in cup no better/worse than many other grinders.....design icon......be better with a motor.....bloody expensive whilst the £ to $ exchange rate is poor......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Trinity???


https://trinitycoffee.co


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

That looks cool although it seems to be a 3 in 1 device and I have all 3 so I guess it would be an expensive extra. I'll wait for you to sell it @dfk41!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Where are the rest of the 7 dwarves then?


Clearly we have found grumpy!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> https://trinitycoffee.co


Love the look of that.

Great features.

Really think the missus would love that and wouldn't look out of place in her new smart kitchen.

Nice one


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Love the look of that.
> 
> Great features.
> 
> ...


Thats the thing Jason....I may well not use it....but it looks beautiful.....I am hoping it will be here before an eminent forum member comes to see me in October....


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I haven't changed a single thing in my espresso making equipment for almost two years.

I still love my modified Versalab M3 and I still love my GS/3.

I have no plans to change anything so I guess that makes me (a) boring and (b) happy!

David


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Thats the thing Jason....I may well not use it....but it looks beautiful.....I am hoping it will be here before an eminent forum member comes to see me in October....


Eminent??? Don't know about that


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> I haven't changed a single thing in my espresso making equipment for almost two years.
> 
> I still love my modified Versalab M3 and I still love my GS/3.
> 
> ...


Bondy my man.....have you inadvertently come up with the perfect formula?

a + b = coffee nirvana....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Eminent??? Don't know about that


eminent

ˈɛmɪnənt/Submit

adjective

1.

(of a person) famous and respected within a particular sphere.

synonyms:	illustrious, distinguished, renowned, esteemed, pre-eminent, notable, noteworthy, great, prestigious, important, significant, influential, outstanding, noted, of note; More

Perfect description!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think you're getting it confused with imminent:

about to happen.

"they were in imminent danger of being swept away"

synonyms:	impending, at hand, close, near, approaching, fast approaching, coming, forthcoming, on the way, about to happen, upon us, in store, in the offing, in the pipeline, on the horizon, in the air, in the wind, brewing, looming, looming large;


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think you're getting it confused with imminent:
> 
> about to happen.
> 
> ...


That reminds me of the old joke about the flamboyant playboy who got confused between castration and circumcision....


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Bondy my man.....have you inadvertently come up with the perfect formula?
> 
> a + b = coffee nirvana....


Possibly it should be a + b = ignorance! Maybe I am too stupid to be unhappy!!! ;-)


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm not happy with my choice of coffee roasting machine, the Gene Café. I can't hear first and second crack, there's no way of using software with it to graph the roast profile, and it needs a mod that I am not competent to install in order to get full control of the applied heat.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

mathof said:


> I'm not happy with my choice of coffee roasting machine, the Gene Café. I can't hear first and second crack, there's no way of using software with it to graph the roast profile, and it needs a mod that I am not competent to install in order to get full control of the applied heat.


The mod is actually very easy mathof.......it must be because I managed it! As for cracks, if you put your ear to the exhaust area then providing the beans crack and some do not, you will hear first for sure. Second is much much harder, or was for me


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mathof said:


> I'm not happy with my choice of coffee roasting machine, the Gene Café. I can't hear first and second crack, there's no way of using software with it to graph the roast profile, and it needs a mod that I am not competent to install in order to get full control of the applied heat.


Something like the cardboard inner from a kitchen roll as a ear piece against the exhaust. Works surprisingly well at isolating the roasting sounds from the Gene's motor. First crack is easier to hear - second crack is softer.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Eminent??? Don't know about that


Will the real systemic kid please stand up , please stand up , please stand up


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Boots - you've drunk one too many espressos


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Something like the cardboard inner from a kitchen roll as a ear piece against the exhaust. Works surprisingly well at isolating the roasting sounds from the Gene's motor. First crack is easier to hear - second crack is softer.


Could even act like a large Kopi ear candle at second crack.


----------



## PIP (Dec 30, 2010)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I bought an espro toroid jug.
> 
> I thought it all sounded good on paper, it all made complete sense with the special shape of the bottom of the jug.
> 
> ...


Same here, can produce brilliant microfoam in my cheap IKEA jugs, but this never works


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, if it works for me and not for you, is it the jug that's faulty.....lol


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Being fortunate enough and After a year of ownership I can safely say I am more than happy with the L1 and since obtaining and using such easy to use equipment I have the found biggest revelation is not so much the equipment but the quality of the coffee itself and understanding Fine adjustments to get the Best from it .

so replying to the original post I am very much firmly in the happy camp


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> The mod is actually very easy mathof.......it must be because I managed it! As for cracks, if you put your ear to the exhaust area then providing the beans crack and some do not, you will hear first for sure. Second is much much harder, or was for me


I can't even understand the directions for installing the mod, let alone carry them out. Also, I've tried kitchen roll method, alas without much result. My hearing is no better than my electro-mechanical facility. I'd like to find a roaster that doesn't necessitate these work-arounds.

Matt


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I have to admit, that since going back to a lever I have had to consider a white coat and start measuring in to get the best out. the Mythos is nearly run in and I have just bought but not fitted the new style clump crusher. The pump machines are so much more forgiving than levers when it comes down to poor shot preparation and hiding it!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Well, I have to admit, that since going back to a lever I have had to consider a *white coat* and start measuring in to get the best out. the Mythos is nearly run in and I have just bought but not fitted the new style clump crusher. The pump machines are so much more forgiving than levers when it comes down to poor shot preparation and hiding it!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272363378801?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Just for you ;-)


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I am happy my Classic with PID, not so much with the Pavoni Europiccola.

I am just not getting on well with it, maybe it is the lack of time I have to master it but I cant see me keeping hold of it for much longer... every coffee I make with it, I think I could do better with the Classic.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

MSM said:


> I am happy my Classic with PID, not so much with the Pavoni Europiccola.
> 
> I am just not getting on well with it, maybe it is the lack of time I have to master it but I cant see me keeping hold of it for much longer... every coffee I make with it, I think I could do better with the Classic.


That's interesting as I've been debating saving up to either add a PID or get a la Pav. Think the pid would likely be more practical.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't mean to put anyone off of owning one.

I do love the idea of the lever machine but I do not seem to be able to get it right after a using one for a while.

I did enjoy dismantling the Pavoni, changing all the seals and putting it back together but as for the espresso, I don't think it is for me...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272363378801?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Just for you ;-)


Lucky for me it will be too small, but otherwise, a capital idea!


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

Difficult to be happy with beans that have been pretend roasted


----------

